# D20 Greyhawk in Manchester, NH



## Crispy Critter (Apr 24, 2003)

Are you looking for high adventure, political intrigue and exploration of ancient lairs and tombs? Be a hero and join my Greyhawk campaign. I'm looking for 3 to 5 good players who want to have fun. We'd be playing in Manchester, NH on Monday nights. I'm looking for players in their 20s and older.

Anyone interested please let me know.

Jim


----------



## Wasteland Knight (May 3, 2003)

Hi - I'm interested, depending on what time you'd plan on running the game.  I work in Kittery, ME and live in Dover, so Manchester isn't too much of a trip.  Quick background - late 20's (almost 30), been gaming for around 16 years or so.  

Feel free to send me an email to discuss specifics - I couldn't send one through your profile.

Dave


----------



## baradtgnome (May 8, 2003)

Gamers in conservative NH, heavens forbid!

Don't know if I could make Monday work or not yet, but we could start a dialog.


----------



## Wasteland Knight (May 9, 2003)

baradtgnome said:
			
		

> *Gamers in conservative NH, heavens forbid!
> 
> Don't know if I could make Monday work or not yet, but we could start a dialog. *




I'd be willing to discuss alternatives as well.  And there might just be more gamers in our state than you thought


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (May 22, 2003)

Hi there. I'm new to the message boards and I know this is about a month old or so...but are you still looking for players?

Sheri


----------



## Nine Hands (May 24, 2003)

baradtgnome said:
			
		

> *Gamers in conservative NH, heavens forbid!
> 
> Don't know if I could make Monday work or not yet, but we could start a dialog. *




There's TONS of gamers in NH 

I'd love to play but I work nights 

Good luck with the game!!


----------



## baradtgnome (May 24, 2003)

*pardon my facetiousness*

OK, so I know there are gamers in NH, I was only being facetious.  It just surprises folks that in conservative repubican NH that RPGs thrive.

I never did hear back from the original poster either.


----------



## Nine Hands (May 26, 2003)

If you can't find players onsline, try some of the local gaming stores.

All I know of around here are:

The Game Castle -- Londonderry
The Wizard's Tower -- Nashua

Normally I run games at the Wizard's Tower (since my wife works there) but the Game Castle has in store gaming also and the people are nice.

Good Luck


----------

